# Link



## henriquesillva (19 Jan 2008 às 15:53)

Boa Tarde:

Alguém me pode explicar, por favor, como é que coloco um link permanente, por baixo dos meus post's ?

Um obrigado desde já.


----------



## Minho (19 Jan 2008 às 19:54)

Olá

Para colocar texto, imagens, links abaixo dos teus posts tens de editar a tua assinatura. Vais a "Painel de Controle"  "Editar Assinatura". Na caixa de texto colocas então o link que pretendes.


----------



## henriquesillva (19 Jan 2008 às 22:56)

Obrigado pela ajuda;
Já consegui


----------

